# Securing and supporting



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

So I have this family of condensors and would like to know how you would go about wiring them. I'm probably going to secure the flexible non-metallic conduit directly to the line set and be done with it unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

What's underneath the snow? Stone and the condensors are on pump ups?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> So I have this family of condensors and would like to know how you would go about wiring them. I'm probably going to secure the flexible non-metallic conduit directly to the line set and be done with it unless someone has a better idea.


That is probably what I would do but I would wait for a better day.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It depends. I don't really like the idea of strapping the LFNMC to the line-sets, but at the same time I don't see a real hazard in it. If you had to be on the safe side for an inspection, you could get some pier blocks used to support decks, and stake them to the ground with a piece of ground rod, and strap the conduit to those with some Tapcons and one-holes. 

Or if this is on a roof you could cut a pressure treated 4x4 into a few pieces and lay them between the units and strap to those.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I never get to work with stuff like that. Each of them need individual disconnects or what?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

kaboler said:


> I never get to work with stuff like that. Each of them need individual disconnects or what?


4 disconnects grouped together and a GFCI TR/WR receptacle in a weatherproof box. The CU's are like this because of spacing issues. It's on the side of the house and the house is on the side of a mountain. The 320A meter is nearby but none of AC's are placed directly in front of the meter.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

If you can, try strapping it to the side of the pad.. less chance of it being tripped on..

Or wire tie it to the refrigeration lines..


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would strap them to the line sets too. Mounting the discos to that stone will be fun. Maybe use strut and spring nuts.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If this was resi, I'd do just as you suggest. 

If this was light commercial, I'd pin some kindorf into the ground and strap it to the kindorf.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

wirenut71 said:


> I would strap them to the line sets too. Mounting the discos to that stone will be fun. Maybe use strut and spring nuts.


I was thinking of using (2) pieces of strut mounted north and south, each with 2 disconnects. Come into the back of the disco with my line side, and out of the side of the disco to each of CU's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

I would tie the LFNC to the line-set with plastic cable-ties. Cable-ties is an approved method of securing.

When I use the cable-ties, I always tie to the exsposed line. Over time, a cable-tie will cut the foam of the other line.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Al13Cu29 said:


> I would tie the LFNC to the line-set with plastic cable-ties. Cable-ties is an approved method of securing.
> 
> 
> > Yup, but you create a mechanical code violation by supporting from the refrigerant pipes. Mag was looking for a brainstorm that might get him around that one, I believe.
> ...


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> So I have this family of condensors and would like to know how you would go about wiring them. I'm probably going to secure the flexible non-metallic conduit directly to the line set and be done with it unless someone has a better idea


since when are you allowed to support from other trades work? :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparky=t said:


> since when are you allowed to support from other trades work? :whistling2:


Since never, but Mag was asking "what would you do"? Which is quite different from "what's permitted".


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

run emt, support to pads and then adapt to lfmc before teminating into unit., that way others can support off you later.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

sparky=t said:


> since when are you allowed to support from other trades work? :whistling2:


What's the violation?


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something, but if your feeding those units from that N3R panel what is the need for disconnects?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I assume you will use a w/p panel as your disconnects, I would run pvc ug sweep up to each unit w/ a female connector and then carflex into units. I got one next week in NYC, 5 units inline on I beams rooftop, will be doing basically the same in IMC and struts.


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

Image just for example, you can find them cheaper than this brand.


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> What's the violation?


 
neat and workmanship manner! (hacks)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd either go UG with PVC or slam some strut into the ground and go emt, with small flex whips to the units in both cases.


----------

